# Maui beach



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello everyone,
This is my "most recent" aquascape.
This aquarium is 8 months old but it was rescaped about 2 months ago.

32 Liters
I'll post the setup later.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

That's a great setup, I think you captured exactly what the title of your thread says. Good job!


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

supersmirky said:


> That's a great setup, I think you captured exactly what the title of your thread says. Good job!


Thanks a lot.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

You did a great job of scale and makes the tank look much larger than it actually is. Cheers


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I can't tell from the pics, but is that rummy nose tetra in the tank? Tell us more about what you have going for filtration, lights, CO2, ferts, etc.

Do you just stare at it all day long like an escape? If I had that tank, I bet that is where I would be!!! lol


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Setup:

52x25x25 cm
32Liters

Light
3x 18watts T8 6500K

Fitration
Eden 501 300l/h

Co2 Diy with glass difuser

Flora
Hc Cuba
Eleocharis parvulus
Rotala- green
rotundifolia
wallichi
Blyxa aubertii
Ludwigia Brevipes
Christmas moss
Riccia fluitains

Fauna
2 Rodhostomus
4 tetra glow light
Neocaridina red / green 

Daily-
Fe
K


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

looking good. Can't wait to see once the plant fills in.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I would like to know more about the substrate. Where did you get your rocks? How deep is the substrate behind the rocks? 

I am planning something like yours in a right angle style.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice layout with the rocks. It is beautiful. I could stare at this all day.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

The substrat is river sand and under the sand some Humus. In the front it has about 4cm and in the back 7cm.
I got the rocks from my farm 


Thanks a lot.. Once it fills the layout i'll take another pic


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

You list your tank as 32 L. That is 8 gallons. Looks bigger than that. What are the dimensions?


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome job creating the depth in there. Hardest thing to achieve...for me anyways.


----------

